# Ordering a 2016 Ram, couple questions



## MT250

Hi Gang, I think it's time to retire my '99 Ram and get a new one. I'm thinking a 2500 with the 6.4 hemi. Any thoughts on the gear ratios? I think either the 3.73 or the 4.10 would be fine. I am more concerned about the highway performance. I don't want it shifting like my '99 does every time there is a hill. Any idea what the 65 mph cruising RPM is with either gear? I only plow my offices and driveway. I wish I could order the lockers in a Laramie. Does a plow even fit with the winch in front on a Power Wagon? Also, any preference on the plow brand? I want a V plow at least 8.5'. Thanks!


----------



## JustJeff

Wow, that's a lot of questions. I have a '13 with a diesel, but if I were to do it over again, I very well might have gone hemi. Don't think you can go wrong with it. You can get limited slip with the ZF2 package for 1,800 bucks which also comes with a lot of other stuff that made it worthwhile for me. Mine came with the 3.42 ratio and I've had no problems with it. I think the six speed helps a lot. Can't tell you about the winch clearance problems on a power wagon, but there have been a few threads on here about that, so if you do a search you should be able to find it. Any V-plow will work for you, they all have good quality nowadays. Buy from whichever dealers you have near you and have the best customer service.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

I'm happy with my 2015 3500 6.4L Reg Cab 4x4 3.73 rear. Not able to answer any of your other questions though.

Fuel Consumption
7x16 enclosed trailer 9-9.5 mpg
6.5x12 dump trailer 10.5-11 mpg
non-loaded highway 16.5-18.6mpg (averaging 70mph)

Michael


----------



## FSUPERDUTY

I have 3.73 with the 5.7 Hemi I wish i had 4.10s for the very same reasons you stated every little hill there is a down shift and the 15 and 16 trucks run a bigger tire yet so it would be even worse.


----------



## grandview

Maybe check out joining SIMA 1st.

http://www.sima.org/resource/sima-savings/FCA


----------



## CowboysLC_DE

Yes, if you don't get a Chrysler employee discount it is definitely worth it to join SIMA. I joined thinking I could get both, not the case.

Michael


----------



## MT250

CowboysLC_DE;2031606 said:


> Yes, if you don't get a Chrysler employee discount it is definitely worth it to join SIMA. I joined thinking I could get both, not the case.
> 
> Michael


I do have the employee discount, although I don't know how to find the invoice price without going to the dealer. Is there a way to research that?

It seems to me that there are sometimes better prices than the employee advantage pricing. It sounds like some of you guys have used the employee discount before. Care to share your savings? Thanks


----------



## dstifel

I have 3:73 I run 75-80 mph at about 1800 rpms. I live in Iowa so not many hills but very few shifting issues in tow haul. Towing heavy get 10 towing light get 13-14'running empty get 15-17. It is the 6.4 hemi quad cab with the air ride.
Love this truck


----------



## lawnboy2121

I love my 2015 I have the 6.4 with 410s . I am getting around 18 on the highway and around 13 in city with a light foot


----------



## onlythebest

Just ordered myself a 3500 crew dually Laramie limited diesel...
In Ontario I believe I have the highest discount available (landscape Ontario/ CNLA) which works out to 14500 off dealer invoice then they add back 500 for the dealership


----------



## JustJeff

That would be 14,500 off of MSRP, not invoice. You're paying 500.00 over invoice. Which isn't accurate either, because the dealership also gets holdback and advertising costs. But you're getting a good price regardless.


----------



## trevier

hope this helps, 
3.73 limited slip rear ratio.
No plow on a power wagon due to front disconnect


----------



## onlythebest

No sir it is off dealer invoice my dad has been in the car industry for 40 years and I know how to read a bill of sale.


----------



## JustJeff

Invoice is what a dealer pays the manufacturer for the vehicle. You paid 500.00 over invoice minus your (landscape Ontario/ CNLA) discounts. Correct? I believe I misunderstood your initial statement. So, your 14,500 in discounts are all from (landscape Ontario/ CNLA)?


----------



## onlythebest

Quite ignorant to assume you know better I will find a picture of my build sheet from the really to have it broken down for you.


----------



## onlythebest

If you want to see the bill of sale to prove what I paid for it let me know.


----------



## JustJeff

onlythebest;2034315 said:


> Quite ignorant to assume you know better I will find a picture of my build sheet from the really to have it broken down for you.


Nice mouth. Did you read my above comment? Your numbers show, you paid 500.00 over invoice minus your (landscape Ontario/ CNLA) discounts.


----------



## awhip

I got a '14 6.4 2500 with 3.73. 25000 miles so far. Power is great, fuel economy good. Shifts on the highway but it's a six speed so it's going to with the hills we have, it shifts less at 80 when rpms are 2k
Hasn't been prefect, rear window leaks, makes a banging noise think it's front trailing arms, dealer won't fix it attributes it to being heavy duty truck and I think I've felt the tranny slip a few times. Other than that its the best truck I've owned!


----------



## onlythebest

Harleyjeff;2034321 said:


> Nice mouth. Did you read my above comment? Your numbers show, you paid 500.00 over invoice minus your (landscape Ontario/ CNLA) discounts.


You clearly went and edit that after the fact but ok. Yes 14000 off invoice


----------



## JustJeff

onlythebest;2034324 said:


> You clearly went and edit that after the fact but ok. Yes 14000 off invoice


Yes I did, because as I stated, I misunderstood.


----------



## jhenderson9196

onlythebest;2034324 said:


> You clearly went and edit that after the fact but ok. Yes 14000 off invoice


Please explain the difference between window sticker and invoice as you know it.


----------



## onlythebest

Sticker is msrp invoice is what the dealer orders the truck for. On this truck they should get about a 3k holdback according to my dad so even with me getting 23k off sticker they ares still making some money. I didn't come here to argue or prove my discount I was just sharing what being a CNLA member gets you. It's 12000 off at gm if any one was wondering. Nothing at Ford though or I would be driving a 450 platinum


----------



## jhenderson9196

So how did you get the truck for 11,000 less than the dealer paid for it?


----------



## onlythebest

Well I got it for 14 less then they pay, they will just just a holdback from Chrysler at the end of the month. My 2500 cost me 36000 last spring and they are buying it back for 32500 when this one comes in. 3500 bucks ain't bad for 37km or 23000mi

Now I don't know if these prices still sound high or what you guys can get a limited for but remember 1 of your usd is worth 1.31 cad


----------



## NYH1

I picked up my new 2015 Ram 2500 Reg. Cab Tradesman, 4x4, 6.4L Hemi, auto, 4:10's anti-spin rear end (comes with Snow Chief Group). At 75 MPH it turns 2000 RPM. Not bad with 4:10 gears.

I wanted the 4.10's because I don't drive _all that much on the highway_, tow my trailer in some hilly areas in the summer and I wanted the extra towing capacity= 15,930 w/4.10's, 12,930 w/3:73's. I figured I was getting a heavy duty truck, I might as well get it setup with a highest capabilities that I could.....other then a diesel.

It has the 5500 lbs. front end (AAM 9.25") with a 1220 lbs. capacity for a plow, winch or whatever other equipment you want to hang on it. And all the new 2500/3500 come with the AAM 11.5" rear end, whether they're gas or diesel. One of the high output diesel/AISIN combo's comes w/11.8" rear end.

Here are some of the options on my truck-
6.4-Liter V8 Mid Duty HEMI MDS Engine
Popular Equipment Group
Snow Chief Group
Chrome Appearance Group
Protection Group
Power and Remote Entry Group
LT275/70R18E On/Off Road tires
4.10 Rear Axle Ratio
Rear Sliding Window
Trailer Brake Control
5th Wheel / Gooseneck Towing Prep Group

I love it, good luck, NYH1!


----------



## SnoFarmer

all diesels come with the 11.8-inch axle.

dont be confused by this statement,'

To achieve this, Ram moved from 12 to 16 hardened bolts on the rear axle ring gear (for all trucks with the 11.8-inch axle), this doesn't meal all trucks have a 11.8.. it just means they have upgraded the 11.8....but some will get the 11.8 like the PW in gas...

" Ram had to make some changes to the rear axle of the 2016 3500 to meet the new demands. The 11.8-inch AAM rear axle now features 16 ring gear bolts instead of 12. The differential case was also upgraded with stronger material. "

another source on the new 11.8 yet no mention of the other models....

Ram had to make some changes to the rear axle of the 2016 3500 HD truck. The 11.8-inch AAM rear axle instead of 12 ring gear bolts, now features 16. They were used stronger materials in the preparation of the differential case
powerwagon is the only one offering the 11.8 aam.

*The updated Ram Power Wagon* had a modified version of the front suspension, with high-movement links for better flexibility and axle articulation.

The American Axle Manufacturing (AAM) axles's ring gear was 9.25 inches in the front and 11.5 inches in the rear (increased from 10.5 inches), with a 4.10:1 ring and pinion ratio. Rear axle shafts were upgraded to 38 mm (the front stayed at 35 mm); 33 inch tires were used. The segment-exclusive front axle disconnect system was kept. The front pinion was 98.3 mm, the rear 121.3 mm.

Other Dodge Ram heavy duty pickup truck changes

The segment-exclusive front axle disconnect system is now available on Ram 2500, raising 4x4 gas mileage by up to 1 mpg.

The gross combination weight rating has been boosted to 37,600 pounds (on Ram 3500 diesel), thanks partly to the 11.8 inch rear axle; it has a 300mm hypoid gear set, four pinion helical differential, and cooling-fin-equipped aluminum differential cover.

http://www.allpar.com/trucks/ram/2014-heavy-duty.html


----------



## NYH1

They may have made some changes for 2016.

2015 Ram 2500/3500/3500 DRW, 
AXLES-
-Antispin rear differential (standard on 3500)

-Electronically locking front and rear differentials (Power Wagon)

-3.42 ratio (standard for diesel)

-3.73 ratio (standard on gas; available for 3500 DRW diesel)

-4.10 ratio (optional on gas; available for 3500 DRW diesel)

-11.5 inch rear axle (SRW)

-11.5 inch rear axle (3500 DRW only; included with 6.4L gas engine, _diesel/G56 manual transmission, diesel/68RFE or diesel/AISIN transmission with 3.42 axle ratio_)

*-11.8 inch rear axle (3500 DRW only; included with diesel/AISIN transmission with 3.73 and 4.10 axle ratios)*

They may have changed it for 2016. I know diesels came with 11.5 AAM in 2015, my friend has one in his truck.

Anyways he's looking for a gas truck so he'll get a AAM 9.25" up front and a AAM 11.5" out back.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## SnoFarmer

not all 2500 grasses will have the 11.5 rear..


----------



## NYH1

SnoFarmer;2066246 said:


> not all 2500 grasses will have the 11.5 rear..


Yes they do.

For 2015 Ram 2500/3500 trucks there are only TWO rear ends available. The AAM 11.5" which go's in ALL gas and MOST diesel 2500/3500 trucks. Then the 11.8" rear end that go's in some DRW 3500 depending on axle ratio.

I just went through all of this in July when I bought my new 2500. I looked at everything that was available in 2500/3500 Rams.

These are the only rear ends and axle ratio's that were available in 2015 2500/3500 Rams. They DON'T use any 10.5" rear ends in 2500/3500 Rams anymore. I don't think they'll go back to any smaller rear end for 2016 and beyond.

2015 Ram 2500/3500/3500 DRW, 
AXLES-

-Antispin rear differential (standard on 3500)

-Electronically locking front and rear differentials (Power Wagon)

-3.42 ratio (standard for diesel)

-3.73 ratio (standard on gas; available for 3500 DRW diesel)

-4.10 ratio (optional on gas; available for 3500 DRW diesel)

-11.5 inch rear axle (SRW)

-11.5 inch rear axle (3500 DRW only; included with 6.4L gas engine, diesel/G56 manual transmission, diesel/68RFE or diesel/AISIN transmission with 3.42 axle ratio)

-11.8 inch rear axle (3500 DRW only; included with diesel/AISIN transmission with 3.73 and 4.10 axle ratios)

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Your right I meant the 11.8..

And there changing the avaliel ratios all of the time.
As I have a 2500 diesel with 3:73's.

And I stand by my post #26


----------



## NYH1

SnoFarmer;2065079 said:


> all diesels come with the 11.8-inch axle.


If you're standing by the above you're wrong. 

NYH1


----------

